# Thomas Tallis: Queen Katherine Parr & Songs of Reformation



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Alamire / Fretwork
Thomas Tallis: Queen Katherine Parr & Songs of Reformation

Release Date November 10, 2017
Duration01:15:30
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Chamber Music

3.5/5

Presto Editor's Choices
November 2017
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
January 2018
Concerto Choice
Recording of the month
BBC Music Magazine
January 2018
Recording of the month


----------

